# My JETBeam Family Pics...Let's see yours...



## BugOutGear_USA (May 28, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my JETBeam family...My current EDC is the Jet-III and Jet-II, although they all have some sort of responsibility. Only one missing is a Jet-U, which I'm still trying to hunt down. Background is a Triple Threat Tactical HSLD Bag(awesome bag, but doesn't get used like it was meant to be...)






From Left: Jet-III Pro, Jet-II Pro, Jet-II, Jet-I Pro, Jet-1 MK, & C-LE)

The Pro's...




Regards,
Flavio


----------



## guiri (May 28, 2008)

I've been trying to call you for the last two days Flavio but of course, every time I remember to do it, it's after your closing time 

I'll get to it though.

Love those lights and great shots. They look so shiny and cool. Love it.

Here's a sample on a site I'm working on by the way. Let's see what you guys think. NOTHING is clickable yet

http://www.1stchoicemonroe.com/images/gordin-39.htm
http://www.1stchoicemonroe.com/images/gordin-51.htm

I don't have any flashlight pics to show, only have a few and I can't find half of them 

Man, I love those Jet lights

..and like I said Flavio, if you want to do some after hours business, feel free to call me and I'll buy one. Got a P7 on order from dealextreme


----------



## ernsanada (May 28, 2008)




----------



## swxb12 (May 29, 2008)

Nice lights, guys. Gotta love all of JetBeam's designs :thumbsup:



BugOutGear_USA said:


> Only one missing is a Jet-U, which I'm still trying to hunt down.



Flavio, perhaps you can convince JB to make more of these? 

I'll try to post some pics of my C-LEs tomorrow


----------



## Yapo (May 29, 2008)

My Jet-I MK IBS is an orphan...i might post a pic once i've dressed it up abit... I like the cool designs and nice colour of Jetbeams and also the UI of the IBS series but the efficiency and beam pattern could be better...


----------



## geek4christ (May 29, 2008)

For some reason I find the C-LE design to be my favorite of all the (non custom) lights I've seen so far.

Flavio, please tell Jetbeam to make us a new C-LE with the same body style and long runtimes but maybe with a Q5 or better emitter


----------



## guiri (May 29, 2008)

Well, I just bought a III Pro from Flavio and I'm looking forward to seeing it. Love the design so far 

Hey, who makes cases for 18650 batteries?


----------



## swxb12 (May 29, 2008)

Here's my C-LE v1.2 & v2.0:


----------



## hivoltage (May 29, 2008)

Nice!!!!! I have a Pro II on the way right now. Do you think I will like it?


----------



## cunglee (May 29, 2008)

ernsanada said:


>


Does body of jet-1 mk fit to head of jet 2..? 
If this assemble is possible, i can light my jet2 with AA power source.


----------



## Yapo (May 31, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> For some reason I find the C-LE design to be my favorite of all the (non custom) lights I've seen so far.
> 
> Flavio, please tell Jetbeam to make us a new C-LE with the same body style and long runtimes but maybe with a Q5 or better emitter


 
I think i would have gotten the C-LE instead of the Jet-I IBS if it was available in the IBS series. It would have more grip from the knurling as well as the typical lower price!


----------



## xcel730 (May 31, 2008)

You just missed one this morning Flavio: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=179362
It didn't last too long ... only 20 minutes.



BugOutGear_USA said:


> ... Only one missing is a Jet-U, which I'm still trying to hunt down ....


----------



## ernsanada (May 31, 2008)

cunglee said:


> Does body of jet-1 mk fit to head of jet 2..?
> If this assemble is possible, i can light my jet2 with AA power source.



Could you tell me exacly which lights, Jet-1 and Jet 2?

Like how many from the left vs the other light, there is 6 total.


----------



## Yapo (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's my "dressed up" Jet-I IBS orphan.


----------



## Inspgad (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry, nothing to show until I receive the Titanium Pro III that I have on order!


----------



## rayman (Jun 13, 2008)

ernsanada said:


>




Which on is the small one on the very right side? I never saw it before.
Is it with one CR123A battery?

rayman


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 13, 2008)

It's the first light JETBeam produced.

My version is the CR123 size, There was an optional battey tube 2AA size.

Twistie.

Uses a 3 Watt Luxeon.


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 13, 2008)

Great pix.

I'll say this - the Jetbeam lights are among the most handsome lights out there, for AA lights.


----------



## rhpdchief (Jun 13, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Great pix.
> 
> I'll say this - the Jetbeam lights are among the most handsome lights out there, for AA lights.


 
+1 for that. They work great too! I don't have any pics right now but I've bought 5 jetbeams from Flavio in the past couple of months. Now it seems inevitable that I will have to buy the new Jet I Pro IBS too. Aargh!


----------



## rayman (Jun 13, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> It's the first light JETBeam produced.
> 
> My version is the CR123 size, There was an optional battey tube 2AA size.
> 
> ...



If it would have a Cree Q5 and the new I.B.S. UI it would be my perfect EDC flashlight :huh::twothumbs. But anyways looks really nice :naughty:.

rayman


----------



## PrinceCaspien (Sep 22, 2008)

My Jet2 Pro IBS


----------



## metawaffle (Sep 30, 2008)

Ahoy there, JetBeam people!

I've recently picked up a Jet III Pro, and like it a great deal. Is there another light in the range, though, with a significantly floodier beam?


----------

